# Lima iluminada



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

Hola a todos, creo este thread para poder tener imagenes, videos y aportes, acerca de la tendencia de iluminación que Lima vive hoy en dia.

*Esto es solo la iluminacion del Centro Financiero San Isidro Lima Perú:*






Espero les gusten.


----------



## RENOVADO (Jul 23, 2010)

:cheers:*Gracias por los videos......me gusto mucho la iluminacion del edificio de Interbank con los colores de la bandera peruana......*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

La iluminación de Interbank siempre me ha gustado, excelentes video!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

me gustan varias de las iluminaciones, sin duda le cambian la cara a la noche limeña, haciendola ver mas moderna. 
Buenos videos


----------



## Riccky (Aug 22, 2008)

Excelente videos gracias lookingflowers, el Interbank está increible con esos colores.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Este thread me produce una tremenda nostalgia. Gracias


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

la nostalgia nos invade cuando estamos llejos de nuestra LIMA


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

Siempre he pensado que una manera de otorgarle mayor identidad a la ciudad es dotarle a edificios emblematicos de iluminación *sobria*. Lo que se está haciendo con muchos edificios así lo demuestra. Claro que tampoco la idea es convertir a Lima en Las Vegas...

por cierto, se puede colaborar con fotos/videos??


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

0cool said:


> Siempre he pensado que una manera de otorgarle mayor identidad a la ciudad es dotarle a edificios emblematicos de iluminación *sobria*. Lo que se está haciendo con muchos edificios así lo demuestra. Claro que tampoco la idea es convertir a Lima en Las Vegas...
> 
> por cierto, se puede colaborar con fotos/videos??


Por supuesto!! seria interesante ver el thread lleno de fotos y videos de la iluminación de nuetro centro historico y demas lugares de la cuidad que de por si, youtube esta lleno de estos. Saludos!


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

Colaboro con un par de fotos... trataré de postear algún video a futuro. :happy:

*Museo de la Nación*
Aunque la primera foto no es buena me gusta el contraste que hace con el cielo limeño.




























*Casino Emporium*
San Borja










*Fiesta Hotel & Casino*
Miraflores



















*Residencial Miranda (Edificio Marsano)*
Miraflores



















*Radisson Decapolis*
Miraflores










*Plaza República*
San Isidro










*Interbank*
La Victoria










*MALI*
Lima



















:bowtie:


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

Una consulta... la foto del museo en la tarde es una fto tomada este domingo pasado?

porque tome unas fotos desde mi asotea y la verdad que el cielo estuvo exactamente de ese color... aproposito muy buenas las fotos!! mas mas mas jajaja queremos mas!! fabuloso muchas gracias!


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

aqui les dejo un video de un excelente dj & productor de musica electronica de Alemania, quien se estara presentado en la 4ta edicion del creamfields este año (www.creamfieldsperu.com)>> JAY HAZE : El video oficial de esta cancion fue filmado aqui en Chorrillos y fue la inspiracion de mi version, donde podran ver unas images del edificio interbank y la positiva adaptados a nuestro tradicional mes morado. Tambien podran apreciar los avances de la iluminacion interna del Edificio PLatinum paza...Espero les guste!!


Version Original

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arGZoJCmIL0


----------



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

lookinflowers said:


> Una consulta... la foto del museo en la tarde es una fto tomada este domingo pasado?
> 
> porque tome unas fotos desde mi asotea y la verdad que el cielo estuvo exactamente de ese color... aproposito muy buenas las fotos!! mas mas mas jajaja queremos mas!! fabuloso muchas gracias!


Aquella foto del museo la tenía en mi archivo y data del 31 de agosto del presente año... a veces el cielo limeño nos sorprende con unos colores interesantes... por ahí publiqué una foto con el cielo totalmente rojo (que nadie se dió cuenta aparentemente XD).

Por cierto, buenisimo el último video... ya lo había comentado.


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

edit


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me alegra ver que muchos edificios de Lima están siendo decorados con juegos de luces exteriores, me llamó mucho la atención la iluminación del otrora casi "cuchitrilesco" Edificio Marsano.

saludos


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

a buen thread...... lo malo que en videos no sale bien la cualidad..... encambio en fotos un poquito mejor.. faltarian videos del centro historico de noche, eso estaria bueno....., aqui pongo fotos del centro financiero no publicadas antes  :


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Migol! buenas fotos!!!
Yo tmbién tomaré en el centro historico de Lima, pero en Enero recién (por falta de tiempo)
si alguién se apunta, mejor así recorremos lugares como San Isidro, Miraflores,etc, etc y claro a las edificaciones antiguas, muero por tomar a dichoso Teatro Municipal :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## The Killer King (Nov 19, 2009)

me gustaron mucho las fotos, la iluminacion es algo importantisimo en los edificios hace que se vean mucho mas modernos y futuristas.
saludos desde chile!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me gustaron mucho las fotos pero no tanto por los edificios sino por ciertos detalles que casi habia olvidado como por ejemplo el cielo nocturno de Lima en invierno hasta experimenté a la distancia ese friecillo típicamente invernal limeño.

saludos


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

migöl said:


> a buen thread...... lo malo que en videos no sale bien la cualidad..... encambio en fotos un poquito mejor.. faltarian videos del centro historico de noche, eso estaria bueno....., aqui pongo fotos del centro financiero no publicadas antes


Hola migol, muchas gracias por aportar, pero por favor trata de solo poner edificaciones iluminadas, osea edificaciones que tengan en si una iluminación a algun detalle, especial, o algo por el estilo, no se trata de solo mostrar el edificio en su etapa de nocturna. En serio muy buenas las fotos pero la mayoria muestran edificios solo iluminados normalmente, osea con sus oficinas prendidas y eso no es una iluminación especial ni fuera de lo normal, es por eso que no tome fotos a esos edificios.
Por otro lado si quieres ver los videos en una buena calidad pues solo subela, ahi esta la opción, tambien los puedes ver en HD  Saludos!


----------

